# Ideas to improve my cage's design layout?



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I was just looking for some ideas as to how to make my cage's design better for my 5 female ratties 

_I apologise if the photos are big!_

*Top:*









_-Rope Bridge
-Cube Hammock
-Honeycomb Hammock
-Bird Toy
-Ladder Bridge
-Wooden Tunnel/Arch
-Knot Nibbler
-Old Wicker Tunnel (pretty much destroyed)_

*Bottom:*








_
-Honeycomb Hammock
-Basic Flat Hammock
-Small Rope 
-Rope Cargo Net
-Wooden Bird Perches x2
-Plastic Tube
-Toilet Roll
-Treatball
-Wooden Tunnel/Arch
-Bird Toy_

*Whole thing:*









Thankyou


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i would check out scarlets parrots and get a few perches and toys to add to the vertical nature of the cage. i would also add some sort of digging box as though it's very pretty with the fleece rats live to dig. Scatter some food on there for excitement. Looking for some branches would also give you a brill free climbing and gnawing toy (aim for fruit tree wood or ones with edible nuts as a good rule of thumb and let them dry out first). i also love using none rat things as alternative beds such as plant pots, plastic colanders snd baskets

i have this cage to and find it much better to layout by removing the shelves ans hanging a couple cat litter trays up with litter in, less smelly and don't dominate the cage as much add the shelves sold with it. i also love removing the middle base and having an open cage. Much better for active layouts with climbing. 

final tip is to look for your nearest ikea. It's brill for rat thimgs. They do a hanging tie rack thing which is a brill and much cheaper cargo net and loads of other good stuff.


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

I kept a cardboard box, taped the lid shut, and cut a fist sized hole, then stuffed it half full of shredded cardboard, and sprinkled a few biscuit treats in. The boys love it, and because the opening isn't huge, they haven't kicked that much out onto the fleece. I might buy a plastic storage box for a permanent dig area... Although cardboard boxes are free and always easy to come by. And sometimes come filled with interesting scents for exploring!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Isamurat said:


> i would check out scarlets parrots and get a few perches and toys to add to the vertical nature of the cage. i would also add some sort of digging box as though it's very pretty with the fleece rats live to dig. Scatter some food on there for excitement. Looking for some branches would also give you a brill free climbing and gnawing toy (aim for fruit tree wood or ones with edible nuts as a good rule of thumb and let them dry out first). i also love using none rat things as alternative beds such as plant pots, plastic colanders snd baskets
> 
> i have this cage to and find it much better to layout by removing the shelves ans hanging a couple cat litter trays up with litter in, less smelly and don't dominate the cage as much add the shelves sold with it. i also love removing the middle base and having an open cage. Much better for active layouts with climbing.
> 
> final tip is to look for your nearest ikea. It's brill for rat thimgs. They do a hanging tie rack thing which is a brill and much cheaper cargo net and loads of other good stuff.


Thankyou so much this is so helpful!
I would take the middle level out... But its so difficult taking this cage apart! I'm not even 5'1ft and no one in this house likes my rats. So when it comes to cage designing and cleaning... i'm on my own! 
I will definitely look through ikea when we next go. Its pretty cheap as well there isn't it (from what I can remember?) so thats always good 

I really do want to try adding thick branches and stuff like that in the cage. I've seen photos of really natural looking cages and they look so good!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

My girls love baskets and I got several of them from the Dollar Tree. Then to keep them in place, use zip ties to secure them to the bars. Just make sure to put the zip ties on the outside of the cage or they'll chew them. 

Here's a view of my cage, minus the baskets since I took this picture before I added them. 

http://flic.kr/p/oKqb6q

You can see that I've got it pretty full of interesting things so my girls don't get bored. I got a few PVC pipes from Home Depot to use as tunnels and I've made them several fleece hanging toys. 

I rearrange and switch things out whenever I do cage cleanings so they don't get bored with their surroundings. They get so excited to see what all mommy has added for them.

Here is a picture of one of my baskets- http://flic.kr/p/pj88UD. I make little pillows for them so they'll be nice and comfy. The girls actually sleep in the baskets more than they do their hammocks. I have lots of shelves and perches for them and even a fleece digging box. Now I also have two space pods that are not in the picture.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

LittleBird said:


> I rearrange and switch things out whenever I do cage cleanings so they don't get bored with their surroundings.


This is one thing I always make sure I do. Not only is it good for them, but i love designing my cage :3


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Have you tried a wheel with your girls yet? Some love em. Some ignore them. Great exercise however if they like it. 

I like the funnels cause they already have holes in them for hooks, but you can use pvc and make your own holes in it. You can hang tubes up high that way, or diagonal for climbing up. 

I use the plastic baby rings to weave millet sprays through and hang them at the top most point of the cage to encourage climbing, mine love those and it's a healthy treat. You could take any kind of treat however, string up cheerios and hang em up high as well. Make little closed boxes out of paper, cardboard, toilet rolls ect-hide a treat in them that they have to chew through to get into. 

I like to take bird perches and wrap them with sisal, which gives them good grip to climb and it's something to chew on. You can get fancy as well with those and string beads, wooden blocks, bells ect onto the perch too.

I sometimes put a whole roll of toilet paper, paper towels or party streamers and hang them on a bird perch for the rats to take off and use for some important purpose. 

If you have leftover fleece you can braid it. Do it real thick and tight for a rope for climbing. Do small ones for toys they can chew or use for bedding, or if you are Buttercup to help hide the food bowl.

The lock crock bowls that attach to the cage are great not only for food, but toy boxes and to use for climbing. I like the 20 oz large ones for toy boxes. My smaller girls like to sleep in them as well.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh yes wheels are brill. For Girls your best with the largest silent spinner. Not cheap but really worth it


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I have always been hesitant in getting a wheel. I know the wheel needs to be a big one and not a wire one.
But i dont want to buy one, and then them not use it! 

However, now I have my younger girls, two of them are super hyper and playful. So maybe I will invest in a wheel...


----------

